# Need 4HP24A service manual please



## rickfoot (May 12, 2010)

Hi, anyone got the rebuild/svc manuals for the 4HP24A ? Going Compushift on my V8Q and want to try my hand at a rebuild on my spare transax. Any comments or advice greatly appreciated. Thanks mucho ~ Rick


----------

